# Dual coil



## Ice (19/2/15)

Hey any help, i wane try a dual coil any info would be awesum. Its a great forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelsa (19/2/15)

@Ice Have a look at this, if it is your first build. Also id suggest you use http://www.steam-engine.org 
to make sure you get what you desire.


----------



## Ice (19/2/15)

Thanx wil defnitly have a look later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

